# PS + Insomnia=...



## Alex06 (May 9, 2006)

That's _supposed_ to be a feather


----------



## BubblePixel (May 14, 2006)

Funny!!!

The feather needs a little work but looking at it again, I kind of like the 'cartoonesque' hertz effect of it... :thumbup:  Good job!


----------

